# Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

```
<p>Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Specifications: (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Lens construction: 12 group 16 elements (. UD lens one by one aspherical lens)</li>
<li>Aperture blades: 7 (circular aperture)</li>
<li>Minimum focusing distance: 0.39m</li>
<li>Maximum magnification: 0.28 times</li>
<li>AF motor: Nano USM</li>
<li>Full-time manual focus is possible</li>
<li>4 Stop IS</li>
<li>IS Model Types: mode 1 / mode 2 / dynamic iS (auto)</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 67mm</li>
<li>Total length: 96 mm</li>
<li>Maximum diameter: 77.4mm</li>
<li>Weight: 515g</li>
<li>Nano USM of new development, achieve a 4.3 times AF speed of the old in a still image. In addition, it can be quiet and smooth servo AF in video.</li>
<li>In combination with the power zoom adapter “PZ-E1”, it can be smooth zooming during movie shooting.</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## nubu (Feb 17, 2016)

This powerzoom adapter was new to me. here e is the only info I found: 

http://www.provideocoalition.com/canon-eos-80d-and-a-new-powerzoom-for-video

http://photoetmac.com/tag/canon-pz-e1/


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 17, 2016)

Craig, correct the first line to read: "(UD lens element x1, Aspherical lens element x1)

***
I hope this new "Nano USM" is not like the execrable "micro USM" on the 50/1.4 which is not really USM and is as flimsy as termite-infested plywood.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 17, 2016)

Same exact length of the STM version. 96mm.

diameter: 77.4mm, about 1 mm thicker

same amount of elements, same type

so it's the STM version + power zoom support + faster AF + full-time manual override


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Same exact length of the STM version. 96mm.
> 
> diameter: 77.4mm, about 1 mm thicker
> 
> ...


There is a room to improve STM version. It is not as good as 10-18mm and 55-250mm.


----------



## chmteacher (Feb 17, 2016)

Will this be quieter/better for video than the STM version?


----------



## Berty Rampkin (Feb 17, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>In combination with the power zoom adapter “PZ-E1”, it can be smooth zooming during movie shooting.</li>



So basically only worth using in good light at F/5.6. The variable aperture spoils it, as you will have to lock it down to ensure even exposure :'(


----------



## risc32 (Feb 17, 2016)

Berty Rampkin said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <li>In combination with the power zoom adapter “PZ-E1”, it can be smooth zooming during movie shooting.</li>
> ...



What you talkin bout' Willis?
only good in good light, need to lock down the aperture? You mean with flash photography and changing focal lengths I assume, but....


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 17, 2016)

Somehow this lens is confusing me. 

Even if the STM version could be improved in several parts I wonder why Canon will provide two different lenses. 
Of course not every one wants and needs that power zoom. but is it better for the price to design and have two lenses in the setup?

And the other thing is the one with the AF:


Canon Rumors said:


> Nano USM of new development, achieve a 4.3 times AF speed of the old in a still image. In addition, it can be quiet and smooth servo AF in video.


Canon was claiming the last few years that the STM was "the" video AF, so why not use STM here as well? 

It will be interesting to see, how this Nano USM will perform, how the price will be (compared to the 18-135 STM) and if this will be a new AF standard or if it'll stay in a niche.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 17, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Nano USM of new development, achieve a 4.3 times AF speed of the old in a still image. In addition, it can be quiet and smooth servo AF in video.



Something about introducing a new USM that's 4x3 times the speed of the old USM in a variable-aperture consumer zoom lens just seems off. Wouldn't you think they'd want to at least announce it in one L lens first? If it's ready at this point, I have to imagine it was pretty close to ready for the 35L II... it would've been great for the 100-400L II, but they may not have wanted to hold that lens up this long.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 17, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Nano USM of new development, achieve a 4.3 times AF speed of the old in a still image. In addition, it can be quiet and smooth servo AF in video.
> ...


Hi bseitz234! 
Please note that the talks are about (old) micro vs. (new) nano USM. 
The "Ring USM" provided to (al)most (any) of the L lenses is something different and much faster than the old micro USM.
I would expect the ranking in speed performance as follows:
1. Ring USM (old and new king)
2. Nano USM (new prince)
3. STM (the cheap duke)
4. Micro USM (the lame duck)

But we'll see...


----------



## hne (Feb 17, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Then there's the Micro USM II and the micromotor.
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/usmlens_technology.do

I'd guess "4.3 times AF speed of the old" is in relation to the STM version. Since this looks to be the same optics but with new motor, the comparison would actually be valid for once!


----------



## msowsun (Feb 17, 2016)

hne said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > bseitz234 said:
> ...



4.3 times faster must mean Contrast Detection Video or Liveview AF. Using Phase Detection AF with the optical viewfinder, my 18-135 STM has incredibly fast AF now. It is virtually instant and as fast as any other USM lens I have ever used.


----------



## hgraf (Feb 18, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> There is a room to improve STM version. It is not as good as 10-18mm and 55-250mm.



There is always room to improve something, but how is the 18-135 STM "not as good" as the 10-18 or the 55-250 STMs?

I have all three lenses, they are all excellent, and better then their previous incarnations (in the case of the 55-250 and 18-135, both of which I had, the 10-18 doesn't have a previous incarnation). I haven't noticed any performance difference between all three. In fact, of the three the 18-135 is the quietest. The 10-18 makes a small "woosh" as it focuses, the 55-250 is quieter, but the 18-135 is so silent you have to have your ear to it in a quiet room to hear anything.

As for the faster focus, the 18-135mm is LIGHTNING quick to focus in PD, as fast as most L glass I've tried. Perhaps that refers to Live View/Video, in which case, while "quick", some speed improvement would help there, if that's what you use it for.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know of any other micro-USM lens besides the 50 1.4? I was under the impression all the USM lenses were ring-type USM except for that one... hence assuming they were comparing this new nano-USM to ring, and not to micro. Although I will concede the naming scheme makes more sense to be a successor to micro USM. Anyway, question stands, now I'm curious which lenses have which USM type...


----------



## veng (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it optically superior to the STM? If so, then my only question is how much is this thing, cause I'll be in the market for sure.


----------



## msowsun (Feb 18, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> Does anyone know of any other micro-USM lens besides the 50 1.4? I was under the impression all the USM lenses were ring-type USM except for that one... hence assuming they were comparing this new nano-USM to ring, and not to micro. Although I will concede the naming scheme makes more sense to be a successor to micro USM. Anyway, question stands, now I'm curious which lenses have which USM type...



Canon has made many other Micro USM lenses. The 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM is one popular example.

Most Micro USM lenses have rotating front elements and no focus distance window. 

Here are a few more:


EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 USM : Micro 
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 II USM : Micro 
EF22-55mm f/4-5.6 USM : Micro 
EF28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II USM : Micro 
EF28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 III USM : Micro 
EF28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 IV USM : Micro 
EF28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 V USM : Micro 
EF28-90mm f/4-5.6 USM : Micro 
EF28-90mm f/4-5.6 II USM : Micro
EF28-105mm f/4-5.6 USM : Micro
EF35-80mm f/4-5.6 USM : Micro 
EF55-200mm f/4.5-5.6 USM : Micro 
EF55-200mm f/4.5-5.6 II USM : Micro
EF75-300mm f/4-5.6 USM : Micro 
EF75-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM : Micro 
EF75-300mm f/4-5.6 II USM : Micro 
EF75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM : Micro 
EF80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 USM : Micro 
EF90-300mm f/4-5.6 USM : Micro


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 18, 2016)

msowsun said:


> 4.3 times faster must mean Contrast Detection Video or Liveview AF. Using Phase Detection AF with the optical viewfinder, my 18-135 STM has incredibly fast AF now. It is virtually instant and as fast as any other USM lens I have ever used.



+1

The STM of the 18-135 is plenty fast. While I've never shot them side by side, using the 18-135 STM felt just as fast/usable as my 15-85. I think sometimes people think of the STM in the pancakes (EF-M 22, EF-S 24, EF 40) which is definitely a bit slow compared to USM.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 18, 2016)

msowsun said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any other micro-USM lens besides the 50 1.4? I was under the impression all the USM lenses were ring-type USM except for that one... hence assuming they were comparing this new nano-USM to ring, and not to micro. Although I will concede the naming scheme makes more sense to be a successor to micro USM. Anyway, question stands, now I'm curious which lenses have which USM type...
> ...



Very interesting. Thanks for that list!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2016)

msowsun said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any other micro-USM lens besides the 50 1.4? I was under the impression all the USM lenses were ring-type USM except for that one... hence assuming they were comparing this new nano-USM to ring, and not to micro. Although I will concede the naming scheme makes more sense to be a successor to micro USM. Anyway, question stands, now I'm curious which lenses have which USM type...
> ...



Most micro USM lenses lack full time manual focusing FTM), i.e. if you grab and manually turn the focus ring in AF mode, you might damage the lens. The 50/1.4's micro USM implementation is unique in that it has a clutch on the motor that allows FTM.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 19, 2016)

So is this the lens CR rumored it last year that a new pro EF-S lens will debut in early 2016? Because if this is it, I'm extremely disappointed. Where is the much needed 17-55 f2.8 IS USM II, or improved 50 1.4. Jesus christ, Canon


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 19, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> So is this the lens CR rumored it last year that a new pro EF-S lens will debut in early 2016? Because if this is it, I'm extremely disappointed. Where is the much needed 17-55 f2.8 IS USM II, or improved 50 1.4. Jesus christ, Canon


A 18-135mm kit lens is "pro" in what way? ;D


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 19, 2016)

You tell me. But with the sticker price of 600, and "early 2016" tag as CR mentioned, it is close to being that said lens.


----------



## axtstern (Feb 19, 2016)

As to why this new USM debuts in a non L lens:

Following one of the links in the 20+ pages 80d thread I found the information that the new USM technology can only be applied to a lens with a single low weight focal element.
So I believe that for moving heavy class in a video aimed lens STM is here to stay...


----------

